# Rumor: Another full frame Nikon DSLR camera coming for Phiotokina (08/08/2014)



## ruifo (Aug 8, 2014)

Nikon Rumors says:
Another full frame Nikon DSLR camera coming for Phiotokina | Nikon Rumors




> The latest rumors I am receiving point to another full frame camera announcement for Photokina. We are talking about a new DSLR positioned somewhere between the D610 and the D810 models. Here are the expected specifications:
> 
> 
> 24MP full frame sensor
> ...


----------



## hamlet (Aug 8, 2014)

There is my upgrade! :lmao: (maybe )


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 8, 2014)

That'd be cool.


----------



## TheLost (Aug 8, 2014)

There goes DX...  time to dump those lenses


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 8, 2014)

TheLost said:


> There goes DX...  time to dump those lenses



Seems legit


----------



## TheLost (Aug 8, 2014)

The D610 was released as a 'FIX' for the D600 and not an update.   My guess is that this new camera was meant to be the D600's successor.. however they are now stuck with a D610 that wasn't planned for the lineup.

Since Nikon Rumors says that Nikon still plans to sell the D610 (probably due to large inventory supply) we will soon have an FX lineup that semi-mirrors the DX lineup.

D610 = D3300 (Lower end Auto Focus systems)
D710 = D5300 (Twisty/tilty screens..  Better AF systems)
D810 = D7x00 (Better build quality.. Even better AF systems)

We'll probably see the D610 drop in price to the ~$1700 range.

I think we'll also see Nikon trying to push the D3x00 and D5x00 users over to the Mirrorless 1 Systems.  Nikon has too many DSLR bodies in its lineup and needs to cut-the-chaff-from-the-wheat.


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 8, 2014)

This could actually make it interesting for me.  Hypothetically, D610 IQ plus improvements in ISO,  throw in the D4S AF system and 8-10 FPS with a good buffer and I would be all over it...  If it's just a D610 with a flippy screen and video improvements..... no thanks


----------



## astroNikon (Aug 8, 2014)

I hope it has nice fps ... something in the range of 7-50 would be nice .. okay .. 7-11fps


----------



## julianliu (Aug 8, 2014)

This confuses me but we will see how this camera positioned between D 810 and D610 and how it will be received.


----------



## Bender (Aug 8, 2014)

I've been wanting the 24mp sensor in a better body (better AF, expeed 4, etc) for some time.  I would upgrade my D700 to that in a heartbeat.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 8, 2014)

This could be the body that makes me pull the FX trigger.


----------



## cgw (Aug 8, 2014)

More alternate reality from Nikon Rumors. Shouldn't your title line end with a question mark? Like current FX cameras are flying off the shelves?


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 8, 2014)

I guess I'd be curious to see them release another full frame camera so soon after the D810.  I guess it's not completely out of the realm of possibility but I would think that something else in the full frame category would most likely cut into D810 sales, which would strike me as being a little odd.


----------



## greybeard (Aug 8, 2014)

Bender said:


> I've been wanting the 24mp sensor in a better body (better AF, expeed 4, etc) for some time. I would upgrade my D700 to that in a heartbeat.


That is what this body sounds like, a truly upgraded D700 and what many shooters are really wanting in an FX body.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 8, 2014)

greybeard said:


> Bender said:
> 
> 
> > I've been wanting the 24mp sensor in a better body (better AF, expeed 4, etc) for some time. I would upgrade my D700 to that in a heartbeat.
> ...



Not denying that.. but I guess just looking at it from a marketing standpoint if I just released a brand new full frame camera not long ago, why would I release another so soon afterwards that will compete for sales with the one I just released?

I think it would make a lot more sense for them to release either a D7100 or even a D300 crop sensor replacement, as opposed to another full frame camera that will be competing directly in much the same market space.   Like I said, could be wrong, but it really doesn't seem to make sense to me that they would do that.


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 8, 2014)

robbins.photo said:


> greybeard said:
> 
> 
> > Bender said:
> ...




Indeed. Either way, please make it have at least 8-10 frames per second.... so it could be a D300/D700 replacement.


----------



## Designer (Aug 8, 2014)

TheLost said:


> There goes DX...  time to dump those lenses



Wouldn't they all shoot in DX mode?


----------



## jaomul (Aug 9, 2014)

Any new release gives more choice, and possibly a better chance of upgrading for some in the secondhand market, due all those that absolutely need the very newest model trading there barely used cameras. All good


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 9, 2014)

D700 upgrade, please. 24MP is what I'm wanting also, and at least 8 frame per second.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 11, 2014)

More rumors:

The upcoming Nikon full frame DSLR will be marketed as an "action" camera | Nikon Rumors





> *The upcoming Nikon full frame DSLR will be marketed as an &#8220;action&#8221; camera
> 
> *_By [NR] ADMIN | Published: AUGUST 11, 2014_
> The upcoming full frame Nikon DSLR camera will not be a replacement for the current D610 model (the D610 was not an upgrade to the D600, just a fix for the sensor oil/spot issue). Nikon will continue to sell the D610 after the new camera is announced. What I am hearing is that this new DSLR will not be part of the D6xx product line and will be marketed as an "action" camera (the promotional material will involve skaters - probably high-speed action shots and video).
> ...




Looks like the D700 and the D300s will have a joint upgrade, on FF.
Let's wait and see...


----------



## Tailgunner (Aug 11, 2014)

coastalconn said:


> This could actually make it interesting for me.  Hypothetically, D610 IQ plus improvements in ISO,  throw in the D4S AF system and 8-10 FPS with a good buffer and I would be all over it...  If it's just a D610 with a flippy screen and video improvements..... no thanks



This could be well up your alley here coastalconn.


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 11, 2014)

ruifo said:


> More rumors:
> 
> The upcoming Nikon full frame DSLR will be marketed as an "action" camera | Nikon Rumors
> 
> ...



Fingers crossed!!!! I'm a D300 & D700 owner who doesn't want a D610 or D810, yet.... I'm spoiled with 8 frames per second and I want that or more with my next big purchase.
Come on Nikon.... bust out with the D710, please!!!!


----------



## coastalconn (Aug 11, 2014)

Tailgunner said:


> coastalconn said:
> 
> 
> > This could actually make it interesting for me.  Hypothetically, D610 IQ plus improvements in ISO,  throw in the D4S AF system and 8-10 FPS with a good buffer and I would be all over it...  If it's just a D610 with a flippy screen and video improvements..... no thanks
> ...


Perhaps it will be   I have a funny feeling it will be mirrorless.  maybe not, who knows, but I am certainly intrigued and in a holding pattern for sure...


----------



## ruifo (Aug 11, 2014)

If it is a FF mirrorless with the F mount for the current FX lenses, Nikon will score many many points with many people out there...


----------



## hamlet (Aug 12, 2014)

ruifo said:


> If it is a FF mirrorless with the F mount for the current FX lenses, Nikon will score many many points with many people out there...



Why is a mirrorless a good thing?


----------



## gsgary (Aug 12, 2014)

hamlet said:


> Why is a mirrorless a good thing?



My Sony A7 is fantastic


----------



## jaomul (Aug 12, 2014)

ruifo said:


> If it is a FF mirrorless with the F mount for the current FX lenses, Nikon will score many many points with many people out there...



I don't see why. (I could be wrong on this but this is how I understand it). In order to use your lenses the same way you do now they will have to be mounted the same distance from the sensor as they are now. Therefore taking away the mirror won't have any benefit. The design to be of any benefit would require a new lens system with an adapter for existing lenses. Seems like a lot of hoping for a new system, when all this type of thing can be done with existing cameras such as gsgary aforementioned A7


----------



## ruifo (Aug 12, 2014)

*If* they use a DSLR kind of body, leaving a hallow space for the FX F mount lenses, with no mirror, and a EVF instead, it would be possible. It would have the same DSLR feel, possibly lighter, with new/better AF system, and with the speed of a mirrorless camera, where FPS could go up easily. It would be a fusion camera. 

But having said that with an "*if*" in the beginning of the sentence, I believe that won't be the case still, once that could spoil the V1 system and promote its premature death. It wouldn't make sense from a market perspective. So a new traditional DSLR may be coming soon. We will find it out until next month.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 12, 2014)

But how can you have a viewfinder if the mirror goes? Will the viewfinder simply be a digital screen?


----------



## ruifo (Aug 12, 2014)

hamlet said:


> But how can you have a viewfinder if the mirror goes? Will the viewfinder simply be a digital screen?



They do it with mirrorless already, all the time, in tiny bodies. They would just replace the pentaprism by the EVF mechanism.


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 12, 2014)

What I really want it to have is an externally attached LCD screen. Sell the camera without a LCD screen and instead sell the screen as an accessory. This will allow many aftermarket possibilities for different user needs. Video people may want something that allows further extension of the screen from the camera, even wireless screen. Studio people may want a wireless screen to, or perhaps a corded one. A hardcore outdoor photographer may just leave the screen at home for a more light weight and compact body to move around more easily. Screen sizes can then come in different dimensions and even different display types. Heck, let it connect to your ipad and control your settings from an APP (which is not available). I honestly think this will be something any brand can capitalize easily.


----------



## robbins.photo (Aug 12, 2014)

As long as it has a bottle opener I'm in.  Lol


----------



## TheLost (Aug 12, 2014)

Designer said:


> TheLost said:
> 
> 
> > There goes DX... time to dump those lenses
> ...


Just because you can, doesn't mean you should.  There are very few DX lenses worth owning...  and even fewer that would be worth putting on a FX body.



ruifo said:


> More rumors:
> The upcoming Nikon full frame DSLR will be marketed as an "action" camera | Nikon Rumors


My ears have developed a slight twitch... 

The first rumors said..


Lightweight body
Tilty/Twisty LCD
Built in WiFi
If by 'Action' camera they mean...

Full weather/dust sealed body..
Dual card slots
Pro AF system (D4s/D810 level)
Large Buffer
Fast FPS

They may actually make a camera people want.


----------



## gsgary (Aug 12, 2014)

molested_cow said:


> What I really want it to have is an externally attached LCD screen. Sell the camera without a LCD screen and instead sell the screen as an accessory. This will allow many aftermarket possibilities for different user needs. Video people may want something that allows further extension of the screen from the camera, even wireless screen. Studio people may want a wireless screen to, or perhaps a corded one. A hardcore outdoor photographer may just leave the screen at home for a more light weight and compact body to move around more easily. Screen sizes can then come in different dimensions and even different display types. Heck, let it connect to your ipad and control your settings from an APP (which is not available). I honestly think this will be something any brand can capitalize easily.



You could also pretend your shooting film when you have to get exposure right first time


----------



## hamlet (Aug 12, 2014)

A full frame d5300?


----------



## TWright33 (Aug 12, 2014)

I guess I'm the only person that would see the flippy/tilty LCD screen as a nuisance. 

I would rather have a fixed screen. 

Less things to break. 

Seems less "mickey mouse".


----------



## ruifo (Aug 19, 2014)

The D750 is coming.

Source:
The upcoming full frame DSLR camera will be called Nikon D750 | Nikon Rumors



The upcoming full frame DSLR camera will be called Nikon D750

_By [NR] ADMIN | Published: AUGUST 18, 2014_



I can now confirm the name of the upcoming full frame DSLR camera: Nikon D750 (see also the rumored specifications).


I am also pretty confident (over 95% probability) that the new Nikon D750 camera will have a 24.3MP full frame sensor and will be released for Photokina. I am still not sure about the focusing system and whether or not the sensor will have an AA filter.


If you have any more details on this new camera, you can contact me anonymously here. You can also anonymously submit any pictures by using any of the listed services (Bayimg, Rapidshare, Anonfiles).




Read more on NikonRumors.com: The upcoming full frame DSLR camera will be called Nikon D750 | Nikon Rumors






Rumored specifications:
- 24MP full frame sensor
- Tilting LCD screen
- Wi-Fi support
- Expeed 4 imaging processor
- Very light body (probably similar to the D610 and Df, maybe even lighter)
- Priced around $2,500 (the current Nikon FX camera price points are - D610: $1,896.95, Df: $2,746.95, D810: $3,296.95, D4s: $6,496.95)
- Potential announcement at the end of August or early September
- No idea on the model name - it could be D620, D750 or something completely different
- The probability rating on this rumor is currently at 70% - I am pretty confident that this camera is coming, I am just not sure about the detailed specifications (if you have any more details, you can contact me anonymously here)




Read more on NikonRumors.com: Another full frame Nikon DSLR camera coming for Photokina | Nikon Rumors


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 19, 2014)

ruifo said:


> The D750 is coming.
> 
> Source:
> The upcoming full frame DSLR camera will be called Nikon D750 | Nikon Rumors
> ...



Looking forward to learning more... soon... and please make it have at least 8-9 frames per second.


----------



## Bunn (Aug 19, 2014)

go figure after i just bought my d610 a week ago...


----------



## chuasam (Aug 19, 2014)

I'm hoping it has the sensor from the A7s. 12mp and uber ISO. Drooool.
And go figure! I just got my "new" d810 which I preordered 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## runnah (Aug 19, 2014)

Weird, still say it's a bit of a crowded line up/


----------



## molested_cow (Aug 19, 2014)

gsgary said:


> molested_cow said:
> 
> 
> > What I really want it to have is an externally attached LCD screen. Sell the camera without a LCD screen and instead sell the screen as an accessory. This will allow many aftermarket possibilities for different user needs. Video people may want something that allows further extension of the screen from the camera, even wireless screen. Studio people may want a wireless screen to, or perhaps a corded one. A hardcore outdoor photographer may just leave the screen at home for a more light weight and compact body to move around more easily. Screen sizes can then come in different dimensions and even different display types. Heck, let it connect to your ipad and control your settings from an APP (which is not available). I honestly think this will be something any brand can capitalize easily.
> ...



Which should be the Df.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 19, 2014)

Excellent. I've outgrown my starter camera, i am really looking forward to seeing what this new camera is going to bring to the table.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 20, 2014)

More rumors:

This is the image of the new Nikon D750!!!
*
*http://i1266.photobucket.com/albums/jj524/picrumors/picrumors001/aWLzAIu_zps4b513c58.png



_"The only difference with the D610 seems to be that tilting screen. Of course...if the image is real."_

Source:
Sorry, no mirrorless from Nikon. But I got that (fake?) Nikon D750 picture? | Mirrorless Rumors



Be aware:
It is probably fake!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 20, 2014)

ruifo said:


> More rumors:
> 
> This is the image of the new Nikon D750!!!
> *
> ...



Why would they downgrade the d700's viewfinder?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gsgary (Aug 20, 2014)

It will be a new Nikon F7


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 20, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> ruifo said:
> 
> 
> > More rumors:
> ...



Hope not... it looks like the D7000, D7100, D600, D610 type of deal... I want it to be like the D700!!!


----------



## D-B-J (Aug 20, 2014)

shadowlands said:


> D-B-J said:
> 
> 
> > ruifo said:
> ...



Who knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Braineack (Aug 20, 2014)

so fake.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 21, 2014)

If that is not the real thing, then they did a pretty good job photoshopping it.


----------



## Braineack (Aug 21, 2014)

the only thing they would had faked was the hinge for the swivel screen--the rest is identical to a D600.

I feel like Nikon would have learned their lesson with the D5000 with the bottom hinge and if they were to introduce one on the D7x0 it would be a side swivel.


The top/bottom edge of the screen is _*CLEARLY*_ PS'ed.  Like no question about it.


They used Nikon's picture of the D600: http://static.bhphoto.com/images/multiple_images/images500x500/IMG_341706.jpg

overlay them and they are identical.


----------



## hamlet (Aug 21, 2014)

I don't know if it's confirmation bias, but now that bottom part is starting to stick out like a sore thumb. Good catch.


----------



## ruifo (Aug 25, 2014)

More rumors:
Additional Nikon D750 specifications: 51 AF points, 8fps, 91k pixels RGB sensor | Nikon Rumors





> Additional Nikon D750 specifications: 51 AF points, 8fps, 91k pixels RGB sensor
> By [NR] ADMIN | Published: AUGUST 25, 2014
> 
> 
> ...






Read more on NikonRumors.com: Additional Nikon D750 specifications: 51 AF points, 8fps, 91k pixels RGB sensor | Nikon Rumors


----------



## hamlet (Aug 25, 2014)

Looking good so far. How long after photokina do these new camera become available?


----------



## shadowlands (Aug 26, 2014)

ruifo said:


> More rumors:
> Additional Nikon D750 specifications: 51 AF points, 8fps, 91k pixels RGB sensor | Nikon Rumors
> 
> 
> ...



Excellent! Can't wait for the announcement!!!


----------

